# Clown Loach Compatibility



## raeven (May 12, 2011)

I've heard conflicting rumors saying that these fish are great community fish, while on the other hand I've also been told that they're agressive and will pick away at pretty much anything.

So, I figured I'd ask you guys and see if anyone has heard the same thing, or if I'm just getting my information wrong.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

I've never had any issues with agression with any of my clowns... I currently have 6 of them in my 77 gallon planted community tank. It has SAE's, plecos, Khuli loaches and Ottos as well as all the middle and top water fish and I've never had any problem.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

*Fun fish!!*

Clowns are clowns and get along with most everything. I've never seen any signs of agression from my guys just a lot of crazy antics. Thats what I love about them, hence my user name!


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

I've never seen any aggression from my clowns with the various tetras, barbs, rams and dwarf parrots I keep with them - just boisterous at feeding time (will take food from other's mouths)


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

We've got a dozen clown loaches (2"-4") in Djamm's rainbowfish tank with cories, multiple bristlenose plecos, 2 silver flying foxes and a couple of synodontis cats.

They will pick at dead or dying fish, and they are fast pigs, so you do need to be careful that the other fish are getting their fair share of food, but otherwise I don't think we've had issues beyond some chasing around feeding time. I find feeding fresh veggies like cucumber and zucchini as well as the Hikari loach sinking pellets and algae wafers helps to keep everyone happy.


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

I think if you keep a school of clowns, aggression should be within the group when there might be a dominance issue to determine the alpha clown. Since they are schooling fish and happiest in a school of 5 or more, I've heard that a single or too few clowns mighty trigger aggressive tendancies to other fish.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

hp10BII said:


> I think if you keep a school of clowns, aggression should be within the group when there might be a dominance issue to determine the alpha clown. Since they are schooling fish and happiest in a school of 5 or more, I've heard that a single or too few clowns mighty trigger aggressive tendancies to other fish.


I have kept a single clown in a smaller tank and found that it was more timid and shy, always hiding behind obstacles and in logs and would only come out for food. Of course it seems that all fish have their own personalities so i'm sure there are calm ones and crazy ones.


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

i have 23 clown loaches and ive never had problems with them bothering other fish, other than eating everything before all my other fish. hahaha


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

I have to agree with the majority of the post, I have yet too see any aggression out of my loaches


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

> I have kept a single clown in a smaller tank and found that it was more timid and shy, always hiding behind obstacles and in logs and would only come out for food.


These guys are schooling fish...it's really not good for them to keep singles. If you add a couple more loaches you'll be amazed at how much more active and bold they are.


----------

